# Turkey wing bone call - pics and sounds



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks to a kind member of this site, I was provided with two wild turkey wings to make wing bone yelpers. I want to start turkey hunting with my son this spring and needed a winter project so thought I would give it a try. 

Rather than go through the how-to, here is a link to the site I used to learn it. http://www.jesseshuntingpage.com/wingbone-call.html It's pretty easy and fun. One note on store bought turkeys vs. wild. I used the Thanksgiving turkey bones as an experiment and they are definitely thinner but useable. The wild turkey bones are much thicker and stronger. Also it's much better to use the bones from a raw bird. After cooking, the marrow and grease burns/soaks into the bones and you'll never get it completely out, leaving stains. 

For the finish, I sanded with 400 wet/dry sandpaper, used a rod hook-keeper for the thong loop, wrapped it with fly tying thread, and coated the whole thing with clear lacquer. The finish doesn't show up well in the photos because my flash was too bright and flat. There are some amazing finishes you can add, including scrimshaw and fancy thread wrapping. 

Here's the main view. 










Here's a closeup on the thread wrappings. 









Here's my feeble attempt at using it. Keep in mind I have just started calling and have had no training whatsoever. I'm going to have my son practice all winter so he can call the birds in while I man the cannon. 
http://www.mich.com/~kroppe/pics/turkey.wav


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey Kroppe, the call turned out very nice! Now, it will really be cool if you can call a bird in with the call you made. Good luck on your turkey ap.


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

I have to try making one of these... Thanks a bunch Kroppe!!


----------

